# Samsung F8500 (best buy floor model)



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey guys, there's Still a 64 inch floor model available at my local best buy. Looks to be in good shape with no dents or scratches on the screen. I checked the hours and it had 6,664 on it. The asking price was $1899, but I talked to the manager and he said he would lower it to $1400. 

So considering the hours on this set, would $1400 be a good deal? I'm guessing I should also buy the warranty on it correct? Any help and opinions are welcome. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Seems like a lot of hours! Work them to include the warranty into your offer.


----------



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

B- one said:


> Seems like a lot of hours! Work them to include the warranty into your offer.


I'll see what I can do. Was probably on for close to 2 years in the store. I ran the scrolling bar to check for image retention and only saw a faint ESPN logo in the bottom right hand corner. Way better than the st60 floor model I checked last year which has obvious IR with a big "Panasonic" logo in the middle of the screen. It had about half the amount of hours too, with around 3000-3500.

Thanks for the advice.

Mike


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That would be WAY too many hours for me. There's just too many good deals to be had right now for a new display.


----------



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

Where are these deals? I havnt seen the 64 inch for under $2500 new. The 60 inch for $1500 new is a great price though and probably worth it over the used 64" for $1400. I think it can still be ordered on best buy.com.

You're right, 6000+ hours is a lot but I didn't think it mattered much as long if there was no/minimal IR...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

If they left it at $1400 I still think it is expensive because it has a lot of hours on it. 
I was able to buy the 60 inch one at Best Buy brand new for $1500. 
If they can do $1100 with the warranty included say for 4 or 5 years that would be the better deal. 
Yes the tv has an amazing PQ but at the same time it has way to many hours to take a chance for something to go wrong much sooner than later.
Also make sure if you decide to get it that it comes with all the accessories. It comes with two remotes, 4 3D glasses just to name a few.
FYI every time I placed the tv on the Best Buy cart for delivery or store pick up it was unavailable. I simply would just keep trying everyday until sure enough one was available in my area. 
Keep trying and see. You might luck out like I did.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I never buy Floor models for a video display as they have too many hours on them. I only buy floor models for speakers, and other AV items, but never for displays.


----------

